# Kissing Competition - pics to turn your stomach.



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Entrants Required for

KISSING Competition

7 minutes non stop kissing, full French kissing with tongues and you could win:

£5,000.00 voucher from 
Thomas Cook Travel

£2,000.00 IKEA voucher, and

£1,500.00 NEXT voucher

plus £10,000.00 in cash

FOR THE LADIES...










.

FOR THE GUYS ..










Come on, don't be shy!!!!!! You could use the money..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Charlie but I would rather die :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you and me both buddy ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

Reminds me of that film called "Wrong Turn"


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

helloooooo lady...

for the money I will do it!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> helloooooo lady...
> 
> for the money I will do it!


You would do it for free mate with both of them :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You would do it for free mate with both of them :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You just murdered my pumpkin...










Cheers buddy,

rich


----------

